
Important Notice: unauthorized access to payment card data in U.S. stores - lelf
https://corporate.target.com/discover/article/Important-Notice-Unauthorized-access-to-payment-ca
======
a3n
"We have determined that the information involved in this incident included
customer name, credit or debit card number, and the card’s expiration date and
CVV (the three-digit security code)."

Why do they have the CVV available to steal? Do they need to store that for
processing?

